# 25 Jahre alte Maschine, Sicherheitstürschalter nicht mehr Lieferbar, muss alles neu?



## Krumnix (30 November 2016)

Hallo.

Szenario: 
Eine 25 Jahre alte Maschine besteht aus 4 Sicherheitstüren auf ein Sicherheitsrelais, 12 Not-Aus auf 2 Sicherheits-Relais (je 6), sowie 2 Sicherheitslichtschranken auf ein Relais.
Die Relais sind alle in Reihe geschaltet und von Siemens.

Nun gibt es von den Sicherheitstürschalter keinen Ersatz mehr. Der Lieferant ist schon Jahre vom Markt, und die Lager sowie Händler sind leer.

Also muss ein neuer Sicherheitstürschalter her.

Nun ist eine Diskussion hier aufgekommen, da unsere Lehrlinge hier aktuell ein Thema in der Schule haben, und dies sich genau auf diesen Fall hier bezieht.

Wie sieht die aktuelle Maschinenrichtlinie in Bezug auf Sicherheit in diesem Fall aus?

1.) Reicht es aus, dass der Sicherheitsschalter zu der Anschaltung der Anlage passt und die gleichen Funktionen erfüllt, wie der alte, auch wenn er optisch anders aussieht? CE nötig?
2.) Muss die komplett Sicherheit im Bereich der Türen erneuert werden, inkl. Verdrahtung, das Sicherheitsrelais der Türen, sowie alle Türschalter? Danach eine neue CE/Abnahme erstellen?
3.) Muss die komplette Maschine auf die neuste Vorgaben der Richtlinie umgebaut werden, als Tür, Not-Aus und Lichtschranken und dann eine komplette CE/Abnahme gemacht werden, inkl.
    ggf. Erneuerungen des Ablaufs der Anlage (z.B. alles was nachlaufen kann muss erst sicher stehen, bis die Türen frei gegeben werden)?

Die Lehrlinge behaupten, dass ihr Lehrer die Aussage gegeben hat, dass man Punkt 3 machen muss?!

Welche Vorgehensweise ist nun richtig?


----------



## Safety (30 November 2016)

Hallo,


Es handelt sich um eine schon in Verkehr gebrachte Maschine, hier ist die BetrSichV zuständig.
Ein gleichwertiger Austausch eines Sicherheitsbauteils auf der Basis einer Gefährdungsbeurteilung nach BetrSichV stellt in der Regel keine wesentliche Veränderung dar. Also keine MRL und auch kein neues Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren.
Ob man an einer Maschine Sicherheitstechnisch was nachrüsten muss, entscheidet die Gefährdungsbeurteilung bei der man den Stand der Technik (heute) abgleichen bzw. zuraten ziehen muss. Das bedeutet aber nicht das man dann Grundsätzlich hochrüsten muss, das wird oft behauptet ist völliger Nonsens. Siehe auch:
http://www.baua.de/de/Themen-von-A-Z/Anlagen-und-Betriebssicherheit/TRBS/BekBS-1114.html
Leider ist es in der Realität so dass viele Maschinen erhebliche Mängel aufweisen und das schon beim In Verkehr bringen.


----------



## Blockmove (30 November 2016)

@Safety:

Also nun mal konkret auf den Fall von Krumnix bezogen:

Es ist klar, dass hier CE / MRL nicht greift sondern die Betriebssicherheitverordnung.
Somit klar, dass keine CE-Doku erforderlich ist sondern eben eine Gefährungsbeurteilung.


Und jetzt zur technischen Seite:



Die Schutztürschalter und die Auswertegeräte sind wohl auch bis zu 25 Jahre alt.
Bei Neuanlagen ist die max. Gebrauchsdauer 20 Jahre für Sicherheitsbauteile.
Austausch erforderlich ja/nein? 
Vor 25 Jahren wurden (ausser bei Pressen) die meisten Schutztürschalter und Not-Aus einkanalig verdrahtet.
Annahme die Gefährungsbeurteilung ergibt eine Gefährung, die bei einer Neuanlage einen PLd entsprechen würde.
Anpassung der Sicherheitstechnik auf einen Stand der PLd entspricht ja/nein? 
Damalige Sicherheitsrelais sind meist rein elektomechanisch (also keine Taktsignale).
Annahme die Leitungen für Schutztüren und Not-Halt sind, wie damals üblich, nicht getrennt verlegt und die Signale laufen mit anderen Signalen in gemeinsamen Steuerleitungen.
Austausch der Sicherheitsrelais oder getrennte Kabelverlegung ja/nein? 
Betätiger wurden damals nicht mit Spezialschrauben befestigt. Somit eine geringe / gar keine Manipulationssicherheit.
Nachrüsten ja / nein? 
Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Safety (30 November 2016)

Hallo Dieter, das muss in der GBU entschieden werden:
* Die Schutztürschalter und die Auswertegeräte sind wohl auch bis zu 25 Jahre alt.
Bei Neuanlagen ist die max. Gebrauchsdauer 20 Jahre für Sicherheitsbauteile.
Austausch erforderlich ja/nein?
Antwort Safety:
Ja
Jedes Sicherheitsbauteil auch die Alten hat eine Lebensdauer die nicht überschritten werden darf, im Zweifel beim Hersteller anfragen, die Antwprt kennst Du.
* Vor 25 Jahren wurden (ausser bei Pressen) die meisten Schutztürschalter und Not-Aus einkanalig verdrahtet.
Annahme die Gefährungsbeurteilung ergibt eine Gefährung, die bei einer Neuanlage einen PLd entsprechen würde.
Anpassung der Sicherheitstechnik auf einen Stand der PLd entspricht ja/nein?
Antwort Safety:
Jein
Kommt auf den Zustand an, siehe oben. Eine Einkanalige Sicherheit kann akzeptabel sein, wenn z.B. Kompensatorische Maßnahmen erbracht werden. Dies können Tägliche Einfache Tests vor Arbeitsbeginn und verkürzte Prüfungsintervalle sein. Aber die Einkanalige Technik muss auch eine Kategorie 1 nach DIN EN 954-1 erfüllen, sonst ist das dann eher 0-Kanalig. Aber bei den meisten Fällen sind die Schalter, Relais und Kabel schon soweit veraltet und verschließen das es was Neues geben muss, das macht man dann schon zweikanalig, Probleme gibt es dann oft bei den Aktoren. 

* Damalige Sicherheitsrelais sind meist rein elektomechanisch (also keine Taktsignale).
Annahme die Leitungen für Schutztüren und Not-Halt sind, wie damals üblich, nicht getrennt verlegt und die Signale laufen mit anderen Signalen in gemeinsamen Steuerleitungen.
Austausch der Sicherheitsrelais oder getrennte Kabelverlegung ja/nein?
Antwort Safety:
Jein, Gleicher Sachverhalt wie oben, kommt darauf an wie die Maschine aussieht. Alte verschließende ungeschützt verlegt Kabel erschweren das Ganze. 


* Betätiger wurden damals nicht mit Spezialschrauben befestigt. Somit eine geringe / gar keine Manipulationssicherheit.
Nachrüsten ja / nein?
Antwort Safety:
Ja. 
Da dies ein Unfallschwerpunkt darstellt, auch eine Manipulationserschwerung ist hier Pflicht, es sei denn die GBU ergibt das es keinen Manipulationsanreiz gibt.


----------



## Blockmove (30 November 2016)

@safety

Wir haben bei einigen Anlagen ähnliche Themen wie Krumnix.
Die Aussage, dass keine generelle Hochrüstungspflicht besteht, haben wir auch schon von einigen Sicherheitsexperten gehört.
Und diese Aussage freut natürlich das Management 

Stellt man dann eben detailierte Fragen (so wie ich es eben oben getan habe), dann kommt eben bei nahezu allen Anlagen eines gewissen Alters heraus, dass man die Anlage eben doch überarbeiten muß.
Unter Anwendung des TOP-Prinzips kann man einige Schwachstellen durch zusätzliche Unterweisung, Schulung, Prüfung oder ähnliche Dinge verbessern, aber meist bleiben doch noch genügend andere Schwachpunkte und Gefahren übrig.

Und wie du völlig richtig schreibst, liegen die Probleme meist bei den Aktoren. Ein paar Schutztürschalter oder ein PNOZmulti kosten zwar Geld, aber der Aufwand hält sich in Grenzen.
Hat man aber z.B. hängende Lasten mit nur einer Bremse, dann kommt so richtig Freude auf.  

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Tommi (30 November 2016)

Wenn man sich früher nicht um die BetrSichV geschert hat, hat man auch heute keine Probleme.
Schert man sich mindestens heute drum, bekommt man Probleme, insbesondere, wenn man sein Problem
öffentlich macht, und es trotzdem nicht geregelt bekommt.

Also, Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold und die neue BetrSichV ist total einfach...
Die geringe Unfallwahrscheinlichkeit spricht für die Nichtstuer...:sb6:


Gruß
Tommi


----------



## stevenn (1 Dezember 2016)

Blockmove du sprichst mir aus der Seele. 
Zusätzlich, bin ich der Meinung, wenn dann eine neue PNozmulti oder andere Safety benutzt wird, anstatt die Sicherheitsrelais, verändere ich die Anlage auf jedenfall wesentlich, was ein neues CE bedeutet.
Man muss sich mal vorstellen, vorher waren ein paar Signale und Relais, und jetzt realisiere ich das über die Logik einer Sicherheitssteuerung. Zusätzlich baue ich neue Schalter ein und und und...


----------



## Blockmove (1 Dezember 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> bin ich der Meinung, wenn dann eine neue PNozmulti oder andere Safety benutzt wird, anstatt die Sicherheitsrelais, verändere ich die Anlage auf jedenfall wesentlich



Das ist definitiv nicht der Fall.
Du änderst die grundlegende Sicherheitsfunktion (z.B. Verhinderung Wiederanlauf, Sicheres Stillsetzen) nicht. Du machst sie sogar besser. Und im Prinzip gilt, alles was eine bestehende Anlage sicherer macht, ist erstmal keine wesentliche Änderung. Erst wenn du die Anlage schneller machst oder zusätzliche Funktionen / Gefährdungen hinzufügst, wird es evtl. zur wesentlichen Änderungen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## stevenn (1 Dezember 2016)

dann kann ich da sonstigen Mist reinprogrammieren und muss kein neues CE machen?
dann muss ich ja auch nicht validieren, weil ich die MRL (und somit die 13849) ja nicht einhalten muss oder? Oder muss ich die 13849 doch einhalten? Beinhaltet "STand der Technik" die Validierung?
Naja vielleicht hast du auch recht.

Ich hab ein Beispiel, bei dem Umrichter getauscht wurden und mit diesen SLS realisiert wurde, gab es davor nicht.(neue Safety mit Programm ebenso, davor nur Relais) Das wäre in deinem Sinne auch eine Verbesserung,was kein neues CE bedeutet oder? Ich hab zwar eine neue Funktion, aber die Anlage ist sicherer, wurde nur damals nicht "richtig" in Verkehr gebracht.


----------



## Safety (1 Dezember 2016)

Tommi schrieb:


> Wenn man sich früher nicht um die BetrSichV geschert hat, hat man auch heute keine Probleme.
> Schert man sich mindestens heute drum, bekommt man Probleme, insbesondere, wenn man sein Problem
> öffentlich macht, und es trotzdem nicht geregelt bekommt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Tommi,
ja genau so ist das wenn man Gesetze missachtet die nicht kontrolliert werden. Bzw. nur, wenn was passiert ist. Wobei die Regierungsbehörden werden in einigen Bundesländern aktiver ich merke das bei einigen Kunden, da werden dann auch sehr teure Nachrüstungen für Hersteller ein Thema, oder Anklagen von verantwortlichen Personen von Betreibern und das auch schon wegen eigentlich geringeren Verletzungen.
Es kommt für mich auch immer darauf an wie weit die Maschine vom Gesetz weg ist.


----------



## Safety (1 Dezember 2016)

Hallo, Du kennst Doch das Interpretationspapier, wende es doch an.
Verbesserung der Sicherheit…..
Und alles was man neu macht muss auch dem Stand der Technik entsprechen soweit wie es möglich ist.


----------



## stevenn (1 Dezember 2016)

du hast ja recht. es ist nur teilweise echt grenzwertig, ob man jetzt eine neue Funktion hat, oder nicht.ist jetzt für einen fremden schwer nachvollziehbar, ich weiß.
ich hab halt ein Problem, z.B. mit den Fallunterscheidungen
_1. Es liegt keine neue Gefährdung bzw. keine Erhöhung eines vorhandenen Risikos vor, so dass die Maschine nach wie vor als sicher angesehen werden kann.
2. Es liegt zwar eine neue Gefährdung bzw. eine Erhöhung eines vorhandenen Risikos vor, die vorhandenen Schutzmaßnahmen der Maschine vor der Veränderung sind aber hierfür weiterhin ausreichend, so dass die Maschine nach wie vor als sicher angesehen werden kann.
3. Es liegt eine neue Gefährdung bzw. eine Erhöhung eines vorhandenen Risikos vor und die vorhandenen Schutzmaßnahmen sind hierfür nicht ausreichend oder geeignet._

Bei mir gibt es leider den Punkt *4. Es liegt keine neue Gefährdung bzw. keine Erhöhung eines vorhandenen Risikos vor, die Maschine ist aber nicht sicher, weil sie es vorher schon nicht war.
*diesen Punkt 4. gibt es aber leider nicht.


----------



## Safety (1 Dezember 2016)

Hallo, es ist allgemein Anerkannt das eine Änderung die nur dem Zweck der Verbesserung der Maschinensicherheit dient nicht als wesentliche Veränderung angesehen wird. Dazu ist aber ein RB / GBU durchzuführen die dann auch beweist das die Sicherheit verbessert wird und keine neuen Gefährdungen entstehen.


----------

